# Remplacer proco d'un MDD bi 867 par un mono 1,25



## iMacounet (5 Février 2010)

Bonjour, est il possible de remplacer le processeur d'un G4 MDD bi pro 867 par un mono 1,25 Ghz ? Merci pour vos réponses ?


----------



## Onmac (13 Mai 2011)

Je relance la même question...  
Mais à la place de mettre 1 proco, en mettre 2 de 1Ghz ou 2x1,25 ou plus puissant si on peut?


----------



## didgar (13 Mai 2011)

Salut !



Onmac a dit:


> Je relance la même question...
> Mais à la place de mettre 1 proco, en mettre 2 de 1Ghz ou 2x1,25 ou plus puissant si on peut?



Tant que tu montes une carte fille de MDD(*) ça fonctionnera.

Tu peux aussi overclocker ton bi-867 à bi-1Ghz si tes proc sont certifiés 933. C'est peut-être à toi que je l'ai dit, me souviens plus 

/!\ Monter une carte fille bi-1.25 sur ta machine n'en fera pas un bi-1.25 pour la simple raison que le bus de ta machine est à 133Mhz ( 167 Mhz sur les vrais 1.25 et + ) donc ça te fera un bi-1Ghz ( 133 x 7,5 ). Dans ces conditions, autant overclocker ta carte fille bi-867 ...

Pour info, coeff multiplicateur sur carte fille bi-1.25 = 7.5 et coeff multiplicateur sur carte fille bi-867 = 6.5

Il existe une bidouille qui permet de passer le bus 133 à 167**, une simple résistance à faire sauter au dos de la CM. Je l'ai déjà fait mais c'était instable.

* Tu peux aussi envisager les cartes filles de tierce partie mais là ce n'est pas le même prix et ça doit commencer à se faire rare !

** /!\ il y a un "bridage" [ merci Apple  ] sur la carte fille. Si tu passes le bus de ta CM à 167, tu dois également faire une modif sur ta carte fille pour permettre son fonctionnement avec cette vitesse de bus ... et ensuite la downclocker puisque le coeff multiplicateur est directement associé à la vitesse du bus. Ex : si tu passes ta CM à 167 ça donnera 167x6.5 = 1085 Mhz ! Vaudrait mieux tenter d'abord avec un coeff à 6 pour atteindre 1Ghz avec bus à 167. Bref, beaucoup de soudures ( risques donc ), tests divers etc ... sans compter le changement de ram puisque ta machine embarque de la PC2100 ( d'origine ) ... si tu passes le bus à 167 il te faudra la remplacer par de la PC2700 ou PC 3200. 

A+

Didier


----------



## Onmac (13 Mai 2011)

OK! C'est chaud et chiant quand même ! 
Pour la RAM, j'ai déjà 2GO(4x512) en PC 3200.


----------



## didgar (13 Mai 2011)

Salut !



Onmac a dit:


> OK! C'est chaud et chiant quand même !



Ouais c'est tendu 

Le plus simple => overclock de ta carte fille @1Ghz
Le plus chiant => passer ton bus 133@167 + modif carte fille pour l'histoire du bus + downclock carte fille.

Voir ici pour le passage du bus à 167 => http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/89/page2 et ici => http://sites.google.com/site/overclockmac/g4mdd pour l'overclock des MDD /!\ comme ce sont des bi-proc il faut modifier pour chaque proc hein ... donc sur les deux faces de la carte fille 

A+

Didier


----------



## Onmac (14 Mai 2011)

Merci
L'overclock ne change rien du tout en termes de puissance ? C'est juste que dans "A propos de ce mac", au lieu d'avoir écrit "2x867Mhz" il sera marqué "2x1Ghz" ?
Ce que je veux, c'est vraiment de booster le mac.
Si je mets des CPU de MDD bi 1,25Ghz, ça ne fonctionnera pas à moins de faire ta bidouille?

Je suis déjà à 2GO de RAM(4x512mo) disque dur de 80go et de 40go, il tourne super bien sur Léopard mais il est juste un peu lent.

EDIT: Il ne capte pas bien le WIFI dans ma chambre alors de le G4 cube ou Gigabit Ethernet captent super bien.
C'est du à l'antenne ? 

Encore Merci


----------



## didgar (14 Mai 2011)

Salut !



Onmac a dit:


> Merci
> L'overclock ne change rien du tout en termes de puissance ? C'est juste que dans "A propos de ce mac", au lieu d'avoir écrit "2x867Mhz" il sera marqué "2x1Ghz" ?



Je pensais avoir été clair mais j'ai dû mal m'exprimer ! L'overclock c'est un changement physique _[ changement de position de micro résistance qui affecte le coeff multiplicateur ]_ qui se répercute sur les performances, fatalement ! Ce n'est pas un autocollant "GTi" pour faire genre   Il ne faut cependant pas s'attendre à une révolution comme dirait l'autre !



Onmac a dit:


> Ce que je veux, c'est vraiment de booster le mac.
> Si je mets des CPU de MDD bi 1,25Ghz, ça ne fonctionnera pas à moins de faire ta bidouille?



Je t'ai déjà répondu sur ce point un peu plus haut. Tu auras un bi-1Ghz à cause de ton bus à 133 Mhz.

Pour le WiFi, si tu veux vérifier les antennes, il faut déshabiller* la machine. Elles se trouvent entre les flancs en plastique et la carrosserie métallique.

* Il faut pratiquement tout démonter pour avoir accès aux clips de fixation des flancs en plastique ... CM, berceau des lecteurs optiques pour sortir l'alim etc ...

A+

Didier


----------



## Onmac (15 Mai 2011)

Merci ! 
Je n'avais pas compris. 
Je vais l'overclocker, si cela fait un petit peu...
Une fois le tout fait, il n'y a pas de risque que le proco crame ou que la CM crame ?


----------



## iMacounet (15 Mai 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Merci !
> Je n'avais pas compris.
> Je vais l'overclocker, si cela fait un petit peu...
> Une fois le tout fait, il n'y a pas de risque que le proco crame ou que la CM crame ?


Si c'est bien fait, pas de risques.


----------



## didgar (15 Mai 2011)

Salut !



Onmac a dit:


> Merci !
> Je n'avais pas compris.
> Je vais l'overclocker, si cela fait un petit peu...
> Une fois le tout fait, il n'y a pas de risque que le proco crame ou que la CM crame ?



L'overclock c'est "sans filet", "sans garantie"  Et je décline à l'avance toute pseudo responsabilité quant aux éventuels dommages que pourraient subir ta carte fille et  ta CM.

Faut juste ne pas être trop gourmand ( le mieux est l'ennemi du bien ) ce qui pour toi veut dire oveclock à 1Ghz si tes proc sont certifiés 933 !

Bonne chance !

Didier


----------



## Onmac (15 Mai 2011)

Je vais regarder ça ! 

Je préfère ne pas prendre de risque quand même.


----------

